
Show HN: Spotlist.TV – Play Spotify Playlists on YouTube - alfg
http://spotlist.tv
======
kzisme
This is a cool concept especially for anyone that enjoys music videos.

What was the toughest design/implementation issue you had to overcome for this
project?

Nice Job!

~~~
alfg
Thanks for checking it out.

The app wasn't too difficult to implement since Youtube and Spotify have
decent APIs I can use. However, I would like to get better accuracy on the
music videos to exclude things such as song covers, lyric videos, etc... Still
working on improving that part.

I suppose I could use something like imvdb.com, but I would still like to
fallback to a song if the video doesn't exist.

~~~
kzisme
I was wondering how you went about selecting specific videos, and clicking
through it found mostly the "Official" Vevo releases and such.

------
alfg
Just sharing a side-project I've been hacking on lately while playing with the
Spotify API.

I like viewing music video playlists on Youtube, but I prefer the content
curation of Spotify. So hence the idea to mesh them together.

It's also open-source:
[https://github.com/alfg/spotlistTV](https://github.com/alfg/spotlistTV)

